# Angeln in der Maas bei Belfeld-Schleuse



## King Wetzel (7. September 2008)

Hallo boardies Ich war letztens an der maas bei Kessel doch nichts ging jetzt wollt ich euch fragen ob die Schleuse bei Belfeld Sinnfoll ist und welche köder ich benutzen muss!Für Raub und Friedfische#c


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Maas bei Belfeld-Schleuse*

Schleusen sind immer gut!!!


----------



## gimli (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Maas bei Belfeld-Schleuse*

Aber schön Abstand von der Schleuse und der Fischtreppe halten. Sonst kann das teuer werden.

Solange du nicht sicher bist, worauf du angeln willst, kann man zur Köderfrage wenig sagen.


----------



## King Wetzel (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Maas bei Belfeld-Schleuse*

Ich habs letztens Auf zander mim ´Jigen versucht doch jetzt habe ich gelesen das ich alles Falsch gemacht habe was man falsch machen kann


----------

